# Problem with DVD-Burning



## kwiktrix123

I can burn CDs just fine, but I'm having trouble burning DVDs. I'm using Windows XP S2 and Record Now! The DVDs are detected but the recorder stops before burning can begin. Here is the error in Record Now!

Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 80 (Command 2A)
-------------------------------------------------------
px.dll: 1.1.0.424
pxdrv.dll: 1.0.43.0
pxmas.dll: 1.5.0.132
pxwave.dll: 1.2.0.94
pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3


Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## IrritatedAl

Hi there,
I'm having the same problem with the same error message ---out of nowhere--- none of my blank CDs will burn. I'm using Sonic's RecordNow!6 (which gives me the exact same error message as in the last post), but no other programs seem to let me burn discs now, either. I've tried repeatedly with a brand of blank CD that has always worked before (for years).

If anyone knows what's going on (and how to fix it), I'm just dying to know.
Thanks!
Al


----------



## MysticEyes

kwiktrix123 said:


> I can burn CDs just fine, but I'm having trouble burning DVDs. I'm using Windows XP S2 and Record Now! The DVDs are detected but the recorder stops before burning can begin. Here is the error in Record Now!
> 
> Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 80 (Command 2A)
> -------------------------------------------------------
> px.dll: 1.1.0.424
> pxdrv.dll: 1.0.43.0
> pxmas.dll: 1.5.0.132
> pxwave.dll: 1.2.0.94
> pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


Did this just start? Have you burned DVD's successfully in the past? Have you recently added/changed anything?


----------



## IrritatedAl

Hi,
I can't speak for "kwiktrix123" but my similar problem just seemed to come out of nowhere. I can't think of anything that I did to have caused it, and I've since run an up-to-date virus check (which revealed nothing).
Al


----------



## Crystal2161

I have just discovered the identical problem on my computer - XP home edition with SP2. I have recently upgraded to Windows Media Player 10, but this fault has just come out of the blue.

Can anyone help?


----------



## xryanx

Im on Xp Pro Sp1, and i can't burn DVD's with Nero or Instant CD/DVD either


----------



## wtxcowboy

have u tried the sonic forum for any answers? might be helpful


----------



## theArchangel

I have the same problem with a similar message using RecordNow. The problem first started when I was using Nero though. I have checked the Nero support and Sonic (RecordNow) support and neither have fixed my problem. I have tried different media, wiping out my HD and re-installing the OS (XP SP1), upgraded firmware, updated software and nothing helps. It just happened all of a sudden, where everything was fine before using the same setup and same software. I can't figure out what happened unless one of Microsoft's bug fixes or updates somehow makes DVD burning unstable. Even with a good size buffer and a DVD burner with "burn-proof", it still burns coasters (even with quality, name brand media). The message I get is:

Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 00 (Command 2A)
-------------------------------------------------------
Px.dll: 2.0.50.500
pxdrv.dll: 1.1.20.65511
PxMas.dll: 2.0.50.500
pxsfs.dll: 2.0.50.500
PxWave.dll: 2.0.50.500
PXWMA.dll: 1.0.0.3

Somebody please help!!
the Archangel


----------



## nelisc

kwiktrix123 said:


> I can burn CDs just fine, but I'm having trouble burning DVDs. I'm using Windows XP S2 and Record Now! The DVDs are detected but the recorder stops before burning can begin. Here is the error in Record Now!
> 
> Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 80 (Command 2A)
> -------------------------------------------------------
> px.dll: 1.1.0.424
> pxdrv.dll: 1.0.43.0
> pxmas.dll: 1.5.0.132
> pxwave.dll: 1.2.0.94
> pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## carrfamily

I'm using RecordNow, on XP platform. I can burn CD's, but I get an error message at the end that "one or more files have changed," and that I need to burn it again. Clicking "advanced" shows these five names: px.dll, pxdrv.dll, pxmas.dll, pxwave.dll, pxwma.dll. So I, too, would be grately deepful for any clue about what the problem is.


----------



## brendita

I'm getting this same error 

Just wondering if anyone ever figured this out? It makes me sad that I just got this computer and it gives me problems.

Please let me know...

Thanks!


----------



## chiefbucket

I'm getting the same error. I thought it might be the dvd's I bought.

Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 00 (Command 2A)
-------------------------------------------------------
Px.dll: 2.7.17.500
PxAFS.DLL: 1.0.0.1
pxdrv.dll: 1.1.63.0
PxMas.dll: 2.7.17.500
PxSFS.DLL: 2.7.17.500
PxWave.dll: 2.7.17.500
pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3

Using Dell 4600
3.2 ghz
Windows XP SP2
DVD +R DL
Roxio Easy Media Creator Suite 8

If anyone finds a solution to this problem please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## brendita

After much craziness (re-formatting my computer, re-installing drivers, and chatting with Dell agents a few times), I figured out the reason my DVD-RW would not burn CDs. It was because I had BAD CDs. I had bought a 50 pack of CDs from Memorex and evidently they aren't good. So I bought different ones and it works great. Crazy huh?


----------



## manidynamic

I have the same problem with a similar message using RecordNow. The message I get is:

Sense: 03 ASC: 11 ASCQ: 05 (Command BE)
-------------------------------------------------------
Px.dll: 2.0.50.500
pxdrv.dll: 1.1.20.65511
PxMas.dll: 2.0.50.500
pxsfs.dll: 2.0.50.500
PxWave.dll: 2.0.50.500
PXWMA.dll: 1.0.0.3

Somebody please help!!
the manidynamic[/QUOTE]


----------



## brendita

Did you try to buy new CDs? That fixed my problem.


----------



## flog it

Having the same problem with Sonic 6 on my Dell Inspiron 1100 running Windows XP.
After two years of successful, problem-free CD burning, suddenly it isn't working anymore, with the following error message:

Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 00 (Command 00)
-------------------------------------------------------
px.dll: 1.1.0.424
pxdrv.dll: 1.0.39.0
pxmas.dll: 1.5.0.132
pxwave.dll: 1.2.0.94
pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3


Has anyone found the solution to this problem?


----------



## MasterRabie

I don't know if this is related to you guys problem, but when I try to open Record Now I get the message "the ordinal 181 could not be located in the dynamic link library PX.DLL". I get the same message with Music Match, except it refers to ordinal 1191. I don't know what's happened. Maybe a trojan?


----------



## duftopia

Can't get help from anywhere, I suspect this error is an intentional bug from one of the software packages I bought desired to sripple a person system to waht end its unknown yet!

sense 03 asc 0c ascq:00 (command 2a) px.dll 2.7.17.500

If anyone knows a fix please tell me, I am extremely curious about how this error keeps popping up every now its almost as if after i discover a way to do my work it goes away but after i connect to the internet it comes back and cripples the next alternative route, growing like a virus and insuring that I end uo throwing $100 of DVD's, DVD/Dl's in the garbage.

Duftopia


----------



## MasterRabie

Have you found the prob yet? As you can see by my post, I had a couple different errors. I searched all over and couldn't find the file that would correct my probs until I found a zip file (contained several others) at a place that seemed very unlikely to have it. I think I can find it again, if you would like to try it. It is the only one version that would work for me.


----------



## MysticEyes

Some stuff here:

http://sharkyforums.com/showthread.php?p=2098833


----------



## duftopia

Thanks for the good info, even at the sharky forum no one has a viable solution, although I have to try to clean out all my temp files.

One other thing, I am a registered winamp pro FULL user, I don't use the product to view movies since it doesn't work for that and help is not easy to get, however does this product mess with my px.dll's?, if so I am very annoyed to say the least.

The burning process was fine for a long time, where do I get a fix for the px.dll if it has been damaged, or do I have to run a sfc on windows system files in xp to fix it?

Thanks
Duftopia


----------



## ChasD

Hi,

I've read this thread revolving around PX.dll... I had same issue with RecordNow v7.10 - it all started after I did a 'repair' to Kodak Easy Share 4.x. EasyShare started working but I began getting the 'Ordinal 181 in PX.dll' error. I proceeded to download/upgrade Kodak EasyShare to v6.0 and after doing so, RecordNow was back working again.

Even if you don't have/use Kodak EasyShare - you might be able to correct the PX.dll by downloading/installing (it's 45MB big) and then go grab a copy of the PX.dll before uninstalling it. Move the PX.dll back to the location where you found it and you should be good to go.

Chas


----------



## ChasD

Also... you can go to support.sonic.com - do a search in the knowledge base for 'dla' and refer to the common problems with DLA - they give you the download code for the PXengine update (40188?) - yeah you have to go through the motions of registering (put in a fname, lname, and email) and it will take you to a download page where you can enter the code. I'm guessing this may resolve the issue from the Sonic side of things.

C


----------



## Buck Rocket

Does anybody have any solutions? This is driving me Nuts! Is it possible that my firmware on the DVD Drive has been infected after a Windows XP re-install ect.? Please Help


----------



## Buck Rocket

ChasD said:


> Also... you can go to support.sonic.com - do a search in the knowledge base for 'dla' and refer to the common problems with DLA - they give you the download code for the PXengine update (40188?) - yeah you have to go through the motions of registering (put in a fname, lname, and email) and it will take you to a download page where you can enter the code. I'm guessing this may resolve the issue from the Sonic side of things.
> 
> C


Hey ChasD, did it fix the problem

Cheers Buck


----------



## MysticEyes

> he common problems with DLA


A lesson here, Packet Writing software, by anyone, seems to usually cause problems.


----------



## rjklug

problem:

Sense: 04 ASC: 09 ASCQ: 00 (Command 2A)


What i did to get this:

first i labeled the cd and tried to burn music i got online, stuck it in and tried to burn about 12 songs using RecordNow. Did not work.

a month later I...

i used a marker to label the cd then i stuck it in and tried to burn about 30 pics using RecordNow. Did not work.



solution: (at least for me):

I closed every program i had open. Got really angry! Told the computer i would smack it right in the face if it didnt work this time (i think that is what worked), then i simply opened recordnow, and burnt a cd with one picture on it. IT WORKED!!!! then i placed another unlabled CD in and burnt all my pics.. IT WORKED!!!

i know it makes no sense, but NOT putting marker on the CD is the ONLY thing i did different. now it works. 

WTF you ask? 

me too.... 

hope this helps..


----------



## worf51

i find "record now version 7" works fanastic to do data,music just about anything & hasn`t knocked back any cd or dvd yet !!!!!!!!


----------

